
The Media Bubble Is Worse Than You Think - tapp
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/04/25/media-bubble-real-journalism-jobs-east-coast-215048
======
zigzigzag
A decent article with hard data, albeit a lot of words extrapolated out of one
unsurprising fact: with the decline of local newspapers, journalists now
mostly live in the cities.

Jonathan Haight has a similar dataset where he shows the remarkably fast and
steep political homogenization of academia, with Democrat domination of
universities massively increasing over the past ten years.

Lots of people have an intuitive understanding that certain professions like
journalism, economics, social science professors are dominated by particular
worldviews to the exclusion of all else. But only rarely is this shown with
raw data.

~~~
trendia
Johnathan Haight's conclusion about the universities suggests that the slow
shift of large institutions to the left can't be explained by geography alone.

Whereas the geographic locations of newspapers has spread, the locations of
universities has not. Yet, over the same time period, universities have
started to lean left as well [0].

[0]
[http://heterodoxacademy.org/problems/](http://heterodoxacademy.org/problems/)

------
bsg75
Unless I missed it, this article fails to contrast reporting news with
editorializing.

For a professional journalist the former should not be colored by their
geography or demographics. Otherwise their work becomes the latter.

------
pottersbasilisk
Its one way to spin the bias.

Here a politico reporter Glenn Thrush admits to being a hack for Hillary.
[https://wikileaks.org/podesta-
emails/emailid/36329](https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/36329)

[http://www.newsbusters.org/blogs/nb/kristine-
marsh/2016/10/1...](http://www.newsbusters.org/blogs/nb/kristine-
marsh/2016/10/18/politico-reporter-admits-hes-hack-clinton-campaign-leaked-e-
mails)

